# Daily Mail - Interesting article



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Makes a really interesting and enlightening read!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1154678/Have-faith-nature-trying-IVF-couples-told.html


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny how it doesnt mention at all Male Factor Infertility in its report, strikes me that the Daily Mail seem to think that couples only need IVF because the WOMAN has a problem - for example it doesnt say that a young woman who has been trying for just over a year should have tests to see if her partner has issues and therefore making trying naturally in some case a waste of time - then you have gone through how many months of trying naturally when there are factors that are completely against you.... Plus, I dont think any of us on this website need the Daily Mirror to advise us that Fertility Treatment is stressful!!


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

No we don't need to be told that Ferility Treatment is stressful.

I think the point that is being made is that we shouldn't just jump straight down the IVF route with strong drugs - and should look at milder options first. As far as I know all clinics would test the male side first anyway before any sort of treatment was commenced - I know that all three clinics that I attended did this.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah the Daily Mail again!  

Although, to be fair this article does make a valid point (in among all the scaremongering about mutliple births, CP and various other unsubstantiated waffle). I have often wondered why lifestyle factors and advice is not gievn as an early intervention stage in fertility. It seems like such a no-brainer to me but the culture seems to be to look at ways to medically deal with a probelm once it occurs rather than how it can be prevented holistically or naturally. Obviously, not going to be suitable for everyone as not every problem is surmountable by altering your diet or giving up smoking or losing weight but, I am sure, if more people were given advice on how these things can affect their fertility when they first start ttc, it would save a lot of people a lot of stress and heartache of even going through testing, let alone treatment. We know our modern lifestyles are sometimees devastating to fertlilty so why not eduate people before the event? 

C~x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

> Many young women would be better off improving fertility through simpler means such as cutting stress levels and losing weight, said Dr Geeta Nargund.


OOOHHHH is that all i needed to do


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sadly, Junnie, it's a point that's been echoed before (Zita West) and it's not completely without merit.

We don't live very fertile freindly lifestyles on the whole - well, I suspect most of us on FF do but you know that's only after we've discovered through sites like this that it can make a difference and we're already going through the stress and the pain of infertility. 

C~x


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree Caz. Obviously problems like blocked tubes won't be overcome with diet and lifestyle changes alone. However, I know women who have lowered their fsh levels through TCM and adopting a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was getting a bit annoyed at the article at first but right at the bottom it does mention that this is for those who have had tests and there is no male factor and no medical reasons on the womens end, so more for those with unexplained infertility


----------

